
Study blames glyphosate for gluten intolerance and celiac disease epidemic - rzamen
https://www.getholistichealth.com/78337/gluten-intolerant-glyphosate/
======
awinder
Snopes does a pretty good dissection of this including appropriately putting
the research study in proper light:

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/wheat-toxic/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-
check/wheat-toxic/)

As if the getholistichealth.com domain wasn’t enough of a BS smell...

~~~
hamilyon2
I like hacker news because it always provides different opinion and new aspect
of any problem.

Thank you.

~~~
fao_
> I like hacker news because it always provides different opinion and new
> aspect of any problem.

Learning to google and doing a cursory check of news using snopes would do the
same.

Something I have noticed is that people do not seem to do either of those
things. I have personally observed that people (with degrees, no less) would
rather make an assumption about a topic in the presumed absence of
information, rather than actually check that such informatio is available. In
one case I was able to show that with a very, very simple google search
consisting of two words the information was clearly available within 10
seconds. I do not think this is due to laziness or apathy, as they fail to do
this even in cases where they are expending energy on arguing something.

------
macawfish
Link to the paper mentioned at the beginning of this article:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3945755/#idm140...](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3945755/#idm140528350028928title)

~~~
teekert
Said paper is from 2013, 6 year without being confirmed or with being
repressed?

~~~
nesadi
It's been cited 155 times.

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=61493914670281996...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=6149391467028199638&hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&sciodt=0,5)
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?um=1&ie=UTF-8&lr&cites=61...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?um=1&ie=UTF-8&lr&cites=6149391467028199638)

Probably just gone unnoticed, ignored or suppressed by mainstream media.

Edit: am I being downvoted by the same people who think voter suppression
isn't a thing or pointing out China's mass incarceration of Uyghurs is
propaganda? What in the fuck, Hacker News. I expected more from you people.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its been cited 155 times. Which directly contradicts the pointless, obviously
false claim that its been 'suppressed'. Combined with the paranoia about
downvote reasons, and I suspect a troll.

~~~
macawfish
The suppression is real, but not in a comic book conspiracy theory sense.
Monsanto has been doing disinformation around glyphosate for a very long time,
and stirring up controversy and character assassinations around these
(admittedly speculative and unconventional) scientists and others. That's all
that's needed for more orthodox members of the scientific community to start
using words like "quack" and "pseudoscience".

\-
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/02/monsan...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/02/monsanto-
manipulates-journalists-academics)

\-
[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-28/modern...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-28/modern-
science-could-hit-roundup-maker-monsanto-where-it-hurts)

------
desroq
This paper has been written by the same guys who wrote that glyphosate causes
autism :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephanie_Seneff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephanie_Seneff)

All their work have been heavily criticized by academics and therefore
shouldn't find their way to mainstream media.

~~~
vatai
These are the people who make people distrust science! "In 2011, Seneff began
publishing articles on topics related to biology and medicine, an area in
which she has no relevant qualifications or expertise, in low-impact, open
access journals, such as Interdisciplinary Toxicology and eight papers in the
journal Entropy between 2011 and 2015.[2][8]"

She's a COMPUTER SCIENCE researcher for Pete's sake!

------
unnamed76ri
This does not explain why celiac would run in families or why it would only
affect some family members. My grandfather, both my brothers and I, and my son
have it. But many many other family members are perfectly fine. Presumably
being exposed to similar amounts of glyphosate.

~~~
m3nu
Tolerance may vary between individuals. Similar to high-carb diets. Some
people can tolerate it well, while others will develop diabetes. Some of the
difference can be explained by genetics, but it's still early days.

~~~
ekianjo
Among family members you have way less genetic variation than between regular
random people.

------
mc32
So it’s a hypothesis based on animal studies:

>”The symptoms of so-called “gluten intolerance” and celiac disease are
shockingly similar to the symptoms in lab animals exposed to glyphosate...”

Not a study on humans confirming their hypothesis. So it’s definitely
interesting but hardly conclusive.

------
firasd
Interesting news. This is another reason the 'you are only gluten intolerant
if a doctor has diagnosed you with Celiac...!' argument is not sound. If
cutting out something from someone's diet is beneficial to them, the causation
might not be all in their head--it just might not be settled science yet.
Especially since the gut is turning out to be very important in autoimmune
issues.

------
gridlockd
The study picks either incidence or death rates, presumably whichever fits the
overlaid glyphosate usage line better.

Indeed the lines often fit well, but wouldn't you expect the _death rate_ to
lag behind the usage? Will glyphosate give you instant cancer that immediately
kills you? Yeah, probably not.

Curiously, glyphosate usage rate significantly trails the death rate from
Parkinson's, a slowly progressing disease. We must therefore conclude that
Parkinson's causes glyphosate usage, not the other way around.

------
Merrill
Interdisciplinary Toxicology - The Journal of Institute of Experimental
Pharmacology of Slovak Academy of Sciences -
[https://content.sciendo.com/configurable/contentpage/journal...](https://content.sciendo.com/configurable/contentpage/journals$002fintox$002fintox-
overview.xml)

Listed in
[https://predatoryjournals.com/journals/](https://predatoryjournals.com/journals/)

------
GuB-42
I am skeptical of these findings. It matches the "gluten-free" fad and
demonization of glyphosate too well.

First, websites with "holistic" in their name are usually not the most
trustworthy. The conclusion "...We need to go glyphosate-free, not gluten-
free. And that means going organic..." seems overly broad.

The paper, coming from a peer-reviewed journal, is a bit more trustworthy but
it is also a small journal, with a rather low impact score.

Do anyone know better?

~~~
_Wintermute
The journal (Interdisciplinary Toxicology) is on both lists of predatory
publishers I just checked. So it's about at trustworthy as a blog post.

------
frafra
It has been proven that gluten intolerance/sensitivity does not exist (while
celiac disease is very real), so this article seems suspicious from the very
first line. There are various studies about that, and even researchers that
found some evidence about it, show that there is no such thing in more recent
studies (10.1053/j.gastro.2013.04.051).

~~~
theshrike79
Wheat makes my belly look like a beach ball in under 30 minutes. Dunno if it's
an insensitivity or intolerance, but that's how it is.

~~~
GuB-42
According to some research, it may be caused by FODMAPs, which are present in
wheat. Evidence is still rather weak though.

